# Essere uniti



## Tebe (9 Novembre 2012)

Lo sapevo. L'avevo messo in conto nel momento in cui ho permesso a mio padre di comunicare con me. Dopo anni di silenzio.
sapevo che il suo atteggiamento remissivo, di non darmi contro, di essere malleabile e adorabile (per quanto il suo caratteraccio gli permetta) era dettato si da un grande amore verso di me, di cui non ho mai dubitato nemmeno nei nostri periodi peggiori, ma anche e soprattutto condurmi a dove voleva lui.
penetrare di nuovo nelle mie decisioni, tentando di indirizzare la mia vita. Ancora oggi.
Non gli piace Mattia in primis.
Lo giudica un bravo ragazzo. Una persona a modo. Ma. Non adatto alla figlia. Non ne fa una questione classista, ma caratteriale.
Ha sempre sostenuto che dovrei scegliere uomini uomini. Alla Man per intenderci. 
Più grandi di me e soprattutto con un carattere in grado di contrastarmi, che per lui vuol dire guidarmi.
ma non è nemmeno questo che mi infastidisce. lo so com'è. Non mi urta più il sistema nervoso, perchè oggi lo casso subito.

Ho appena messo giù il telefono con lui.
Mi ha fatto un discorsone su famiglia. Unità dei fratelli. Di madri. Una roba alla libro cuore che meno male che avevo un sacchetto dell'umido così ci ho vomitato dentro, evitando di sboccare a fiotto sui muri.

_E' ora di sotterrare l'ascia di guerra con tutti e bla bla, adesso dobbiamo essere uniti e bla bla, ti arriveranno delle cose da vedere che dovrai firmare, bla bla, e solo tu puoi bla bla,tua madre bla bla._


Vuole farmi tornare a parlare con mia madre.
Non posso accettarlo.
Non posso nemmeno sentirlo.
Adesso poi.
Che sto mettendo giù le memorie della merda per l'avvocato.
Una riga al giorno sto scrivendo, da tanto è lo schifo che provo solo a battere sui tasti i ricordi.

Comunque.
La nicotina che mi ha dato Man per la sigaretta elettronica è buonissima.
Ad oggi fumo normale solo la sigaretta del dopo caffè al mattino e poi le canne, ovvio:mrgreen:
Sono soddisfatta. Faccio un pò di fatica a  volte a non fumare vero, ma per ora nulla di impossibile.


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2012)

ce la puoi fare! io è più di un anno che ho smesso


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

sono in sintonia con tuo padre e smetti di fumare.
ehm io dovrevo smettere di postare:unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2012)

Io non sono in sintonia con tuo padre per nulla.

perchè per certe persone "dobbiamo essere uniti" vuol dire: io non ammetterò mai di aver fatto errori perchè è allucinante anche solo il pensiero che io possa sbagliare, ma sono disposto a passare sopra i tuoi di errori, al massimo te li ricorderò ogni tanto. Ora smetti di fare come credi sia giusto e comincia una buona volta a fare come dico io.

Ottima la sigaretta elettronica.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva,

mi ricordo un altro post dove dicevi che bisogna far pace con le proprie radici. Per stare bene con se stessi, immagino.
Sono tendenzialmente d'accordo con te.

Nel senso che QUANDO è possibile "far pace", tanto di guadagnato. Ma qualche volta far pace vuol anche dire guardare in faccia la propria famiglia e rendersi conto che certe cose non potranno mai essere risolte.
E qualche volta, l'unica cosa da fare per stare bene, è fuggire lontano, il più lontano possibile, perchè non continuino a farti del male.

Opinione personale, ovviamente


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa;bt6507 ha detto:
			
		

> Minerva,
> 
> mi ricordo un altro post dove dicevi che bisogna far pace con le proprie radici. Per stare bene con se stessi, immagino.
> Sono tendenzialmente d'accordo con te.
> ...


la sintonia era sull'uomo, a dire il vero


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2012)

ops


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

è facile invitare a far pace col proprio genitore, ma un figlio rimarrà sempre figlio.possono cambiare i ruoli, o almeno a me è successo, quando loro si ammalano e quindi hanno bisogno di noi per forza. ma fa un male cane. e sono convinta perchè lo osservo su me stessa e sugli altri, che ce li porteremo appresso per sempre, è come se avessero disegnato anzi no, scolpito nel marmo con le loro parole e fatti ferite marmoree, non ne vedo uno che ne sia guarito se non apparentemente, pure quelli che proseguono a botte di terapia decennali. mi sembrano quais tutte stronzate. li vedi , li osservi, ti osservi, ti ascolti, ma chi non ha provato non sa che significa.
Tutto questo per dire che...capisco il vomito di Tebe.

Io vomito ancora oggi , anzi di piu di prima, e pace credevo di averla fatta, ma quando poi i conti che credevi potessero tornare ma non tornano come avresti voluto e ne capisci le ragioni,vomiti e fumi anche, per girarti dall altra parte.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

La presenza di Man, aggiungo, non è casuale. forse in questo suo padre non ha torto...ma dovrebbe chiedersi e soprattutto darsi le risposte esatte alla domanda : ma io il Padre, l ho fatto davvero prima di pensare a quale uomo va bene per mia figlia?


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome;bt6511 ha detto:
			
		

> La presenza di Man, aggiungo, non è casuale. forse in questo suo padre non ha torto...ma dovrebbe chiedersi e soprattutto darsi le risposte esatte alla domanda : *ma io il Padre, l ho fatto davvero prima di pensare a quale uomo va bene per mia figlia?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> gli ho fatto questa domanda quando ho deciso anni fa di aprire il vaso di pandora della tebe family senza filtri.
> Mi ha risposto di si. Convintamente. Ferito da quella domanda. Stupito che io, la sua bambina adorata, con cui (unica in famiglia) poteva ironeggiare, condividere tante cose e tutto il resto, proprio io gliela facessi.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6505 ha detto:
			
		

> sono in sintonia con tuo padre e smetti di fumare.
> ehm *io dovrevo smettere di postare*:unhappy:


ti avverto. Al posto della civetta in firma metto una scoreggia fiammeggiante aggiungendo (Minerva per sempre)

Per Mattia.
Può essere. O anche no. Chi lo sa?
Il punto è sempre uno.
Io non scelgo gli uomini di cui innamorarmi. 
Mi innamoro e basta.
Solo dopo scelgo se i compromessi che devo accettare valgono quell'amore.
I rari fidanzati che sono piaciuti a mio padre, e quindi gente alla Man, alla fine non hanno valso i compromessi.
Mattia per ora li vale tutti.
Non riesco a vedermi con nessun altro vicino.
Min...sono innamorata persa.:inlove:


----------

